# ecigssa - A big thank you



## Glytch (21/7/16)

Just wanted to say that I've been on this forum for 3 days now. As you guys know from my numerous posts that I am moving from a Twisp to a real mod and I had questions, concerns and plenty of questions.

I was hesitant to post as some online communities are that friendly to new-comers and also aren't very active when it comes to answering posts and questions.

I am so grateful that this was not the case. I've received a very warm welcome from all of you and you have all been more than helpful on a variety of issues. All the responses were informative and most gave excellent detail, links and advice.

What amazed me the most was a member that PM'd me saying they had a little KZN group that meets and chats often and would I be keen on joining and offering to help me with DIY. It was completely unexpected and a clear indication that this community cares about Vaping in South Africa.

Thank you so much for helping me start the next phase of my Vaping Journey.

You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Winner 18


----------



## Imtiaaz (21/7/16)

Glytch said:


> Just wanted to say that I've been on this forum for 3 days now. As you guys know from my numerous posts that I am moving from a Twisp to a real mod and I had questions, concerns and plenty of questions.
> 
> I was hesitant to post as some online communities are that friendly to new-comers and also aren't very active when it comes to answering posts and questions.
> 
> ...



DITTO DITTO DITTO!!!! LOVE THIS FORUM AND COMMUNITY!!!My brothers and sisters from other misters...LOL

I feel Like I can ask anyone anything I need to know and NOT get a sarcastic answer in return or be looked down on.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Stosta (21/7/16)

Yep, this forum really is something amazing!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## PsiSan (21/7/16)

Cant agree with you more!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vape Starter (21/7/16)

This forum had helped me a lot from making a choice on device to battery safety!


----------



## Clouder (21/7/16)

This Forum is *EPIC*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/16)

Thanks for the message @Glytch 
You are most welcome
I share your views - if it wasn't for the folk on this forum I would probably be back on stinkies...

The members on this forum are a great, friendly and very helpful group of people - and we are all very lucky to have that here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarcelinoJ (22/7/16)

Agree 100% The guys and girls are awesome. I believe the journey can only get better from here.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (22/7/16)

If it wasn't for this forum I'd still be struggling with my Avocado tank. Very Awesome up in here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/7/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouder (22/7/16)

You know, I was driving in the car this morning, watching all the people around me carrying on with their lives and making their way to work. And I was thinking... this time a year ago, I knew nothing about vaping apart from that it's a waste of time. Because, these sig-alike crap from 8 years ago is all I knew about. I had one lying in my drawer after I vaped on it twice and thought MEH! I chucked it in there and forgot about it

Unless you go out and do some research about vaping, you'll never know anything about it. That is where this forum comes in. After
@argief 's constant "get yourself a K-box, ou" conversations, I got one, joined this forum and I have learned SSSSOOOOOOO MUCH!!

*This is really my happy place!*​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dannythebigg (28/7/16)

For a new person to the forum reading positive and welcoming posts like this really allow us to open up and ask questions and makes us feel welcome 

So thanks guys impressed looking forward to meeting and chatting to all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo (28/7/16)

Great post @Glytch! That is what the forum is here for, full of quality content for vapers of all calibers. Welcome onboard!


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/7/16)

MarcelinoJ said:


> Agree 100% The guys and girls are awesome. I believe the journey can only get better from here.
> View attachment 61576


Aaaaaannd Its gone


----------



## MarcelinoJ (28/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Aaaaaannd Its gone


What's gone?


----------

